# xplanet fails after portmaster -r png-



## roelof (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello, 

When I do a `# portmaster -r png-` the package astro/xplanet fails with this message: 


```
2.0      -liconv -lcharset -L/usr/local/lib -R/usr/local/lib -lX11 -L/usr/local/lib -lm
libimage/libimage.a(gif.o): In function `write_gif':
gif.c:(.text+0x1af): undefined reference to `PrintGifError'
gif.c:(.text+0x221): undefined reference to `PrintGifError'
libimage/libimage.a(gif.o): In function `read_gif':
gif.c:(.text+0x3fe): undefined reference to `PrintGifError'
gif.c:(.text+0x51d): undefined reference to `PrintGifError'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/astro/xplanet/work/xplanet-1.3.0/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/astro/xplanet/work/xplanet-1.3.0/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/astro/xplanet/work/xplanet-1.3.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/astro/xplanet/work/xplanet-1.3.0.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/astro/xplanet.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/astro/xplanet.

===>>> make failed for astro/xplanet
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for xplanet-1.3.0 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for kstars-4.8.3 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for kdeedu-4.8.3 failed
===>>> Aborting update
```

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2012)

Update your ports tree again, this error has been fixed.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/astro/xplanet/Makefile


----------



## roelof (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks, last question: is there a way I can determine which packages still have to be rebuilt? If I do `# portmaster -r png-` it will cost me a great part of the day watching which packages are rebuilt which have already been rebuilt earlier.


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 12, 2012)

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I think most ports depending on png got a bump, so if you do something like `# portsnap fetch update; pkg_version -Ivl'<'` you will see those that still need updating.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2012)

This time it seemed like many ports were not bumped.  As usual, pkg_libchk(1) from sysutils/bsdadminscripts is a good way to check.


----------



## roelof (Jun 12, 2012)

`# pkg_libchk -a` does not give any output so I assume that there is no problem regarding the  graphics/png update


----------

